# Hav on Shear Genius?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Do any of you guys watch this show? For this week's elimination challenge,the stylists had to groom a dog and give the owner a haircut/color/style that was inspired by the dog. At least a couple of the doggies looked like Havs, but they never identified any of the breeds except for a yorkie-poo.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I wondered the same thing about one of them, although...the tail made me question if it was a hav.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think those guys need to stick to human hair. Their dog cuts were less than stellar.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't watch that show but saw the preview while watching Flipping Out, I LOVE that show!


----------

